# Normal Bowel Movements after resection



## RG24 (Apr 9, 2012)

Had 20 inches of intestine removed nearly 2 weeks ago. (laparoscopic-assisted ileocecal resection with ileal to ascending colon anastomosic)

I've had diahria 5-6 times a day since...

I'm eating well, and feeeling pretty good as well. Just lots of diahria.

I'm wondering when that improves? When should I see some solid stools? Or at least something a little more solid?

What are your experiences?


----------



## Jobell (Apr 9, 2012)

I remember after my surgery, having weeks of awful diarrhea (10 or more times a day) to the point where I dreaded going out. I also had a new urgency that had not existed before. It gradually improved a little (and they can give you something to take that may reduce the frequency), but if they removed the valve between the small and large intestine, you will have increased frequency or urgency. 
I basically learned to live with it; learned what to eat to lessen the problem, and how to live 'around' my needs for a washroom. Still beats severe stricture!

I hope your situation improves quickly! It is pretty major surgery on the intestines, so 2 weeks is not a very long time at all for healing. Give yourself another few weeks. I think it sounds like you are doing pretty well.


----------



## terri_ann87 (May 3, 2012)

Hi,

My surgeon said that it can take up to 2 years for your stools to become 'as normal as they are ever going to be' but that you should have a rough idea after 6 months. I'm 7 months down the line and still have BM approx 5 times a day with urgency aswell. I have been advised to take loperamide as required.


----------



## CLynn (May 3, 2012)

Lopermide works well for me, I had just over a foot removed about 7-8 years ago. Colestid works well too, if you can get that prescription.


----------



## Mia E (May 3, 2012)

hi RG! :bigwave: 
i was asking similar questions recently too, im 4 wks post surgery removed 30cm small and part of large intestine.  i had a lot of loose motions and going frequently eg 5 times a day for a few weeks, gradually it has went down to 1-2 times a day, less loose now but still soft and urgent. :redface: i think if it continues like it is for you for more than a month go to your dr, as i was told for some people they need something to help solidify so don't suffer unnecessarily! (i bet ur bum hurts! :hug

for me i think its an adjustment to going everyday, as before this with the stricture my bm's were so irregular and not in a routine, i think its strange to go everyday and usually in the morning, but then i think "hey, the rest of the population have a morning poo every day, and i'm now joining them" lol :ybiggrin:
x


----------



## Jamie Everitt (May 3, 2012)

Hey RG, funnily enough, I have just come back from seeing my GP about the urgency and loosness since my op 3 weeks ago. Unfortunately he is unwilling to give me anything, and it looks like I jus have to wait until I can see my consultant in July. This sucks, as before I had the op, my bm were normal ish, just had pain and fatigue with the stricture. Well now, I have even more fatigue, and major D.... Hmmm, which did I prefer...

Anyway, keep your chin up, and hopefully you will improve real soon.

J


----------



## archie (May 3, 2012)

I had the surgery over a year ago and I went back to normal after a couple of months I now am the opposite end of the scale and suffer constipation... you can't win I get the odd day with urgency but very odd and it's usually caused by spicy food.


----------



## mario (May 3, 2012)

I was prescribed Questran. This works well especially in conjunction with loperomide. Not sure how long after surgery you can begin on meds like that tho. That's a heck of a chunk you had removed. If it's any consolation, I had 9ins removed in 2007 and have been in remission ever since (with meds obviously). Good luck


----------



## terri_ann87 (May 24, 2012)

I have been watching this thread with interest as I have just been started on colestid and it seems a little better. Might try it in conjunction with my loperamide. Fingers crossed!


----------



## crohnsblows (Jun 2, 2012)

Ask your doctor about a drug called cholestyramine, it is used for cholesterol reduction and diarrhea symptoms for Crohn's

Wikipedia article: wikipedia.org/wiki/Cholestyramine


----------



## wolfem (Jun 2, 2012)

Psyllium husk?

My D went away within 4 months however, my stool still looks strange--breaks apart.  Hate to get into details.  Maybe for me, its from stress.


----------

